# Looking for a good, reasonably priced dog food



## Useful Idiot (Nov 26, 2007)

Last week my mom was talking with the owner of a local feed store and he told her her that the name brands, like Purina and Pedigree, aren't all that they're made out to be. He said that they used poor quality ingredients and that they can cause the dog to "go" more. I think I can attest to this. My lab has been on Pedigree his entire life, and I swear twice as much comes out than goes in. Right now, I have my lab and Lhasa (7 and 10 years) on Pedigree's senior formula and my beagle (4 months) on Purina's Puppy Chow. I was wondering what a better alternative, at a reasonable price, would be.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Canidae is an all life stages food that you could feed to both of your dogs, even though they are different ages. My Otis does Excellent on it and it is a very good food-I pay only $27 fora 33 pound bag. And, yes, Purina and Pedigree are not all they are made out to be.
Go to their website to see who around you has it: http://canidae.com/index.html


----------



## Useful Idiot (Nov 26, 2007)

$37 for a 40lb bag is not too bad. I'll see if the feed and tack store carries it.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Wellness, Canidae, Solid Gold, Taste of the Wild, ...and if you want something really simple and inexpensive (but pretty good quality) Kirkland kibble at Costco.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Diamond Naturals ($20/40lb bag). If you have a Costco membership, the Kirkland dog food is good ($18 or so for 40lbs). The Diamond Naturals (available at many feed stores - just make sure it says NATURALS on the bag) is just about the best food you are going to get for the money.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I recommend Canidae and Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. Both are less than a dollar a pound, and are very good brands.


----------

